# My Skid steer Snow Fenders



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well here few photos

Heavy duty plastic Window wells I bought 18'' and cut them down to 14''.

Each fender has 2 brackets holding them on.

It was fun fabbing them up and was very simple to do.

Now the road slush will stay under the fenders and not on top of the skid.

Sorry for the fuzzy photos they was from my dumb phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Why do you run the tires backwards?

Looks effective overall


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1670665 said:


> Why do you run the tires backwards?
> 
> Looks effective overall


Well on my old skid I used for side walks/ driveways when snow deep. I found out I had better traction with tires flip around on walks and driveways So I thought try it with this one.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Antlerart06;1670680 said:


> Well on my old skid I used for side walks/ driveways when snow deep. I found out I had better traction with tires flip around on walks and driveways So I thought try it with this one.


interesting....fenders look good, might need to put not a step stickers on them so noone breaks them


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1670856 said:


> interesting....fenders look good, might need to put not a step stickers on them so noone breaks them


LOL I'll put that on my todo list .

Next project for skid thinking mounting side mirrors on the lift arms

Found some Jeep mirrors that can be mounted

I am thinking all safety things it needs Since it will be at the biggest condos complex in my town, lots of parking spots to clean back dragging.

I put last one on this morning Right front fender.

A friend plows with a skid ask me build a set for his.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1670657 said:


> Well here few photos
> 
> Heavy duty plastic Window wells I bought 18'' and cut them down to 14''.
> 
> ...


Looks great and should do the job.Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1671202 said:


> Looks great and should do the job.Thumbs Up


Thanks

Since it was about a 40k Skid and it has to last me for long time.
Them fenders will help pro long its life+ I'll spray fluid Film on it to

I'll try get better pics out in the sun light tomorrow wont be so fuzzy


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Antlerart06;1671051 said:


> LOL I'll put that on my todo list .
> 
> Next project for skid thinking mounting side mirrors on the lift arms
> 
> ...


We go to the junk yard and get rearview mirrors off of junkers. Then re-glue the mounting tab to the front window so that the driver just has to look up to see what's behind him.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

need warning lights and a PA system broadcasting Christmas music.....that will get your attention.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Dog D;1671298 said:


> We go to the junk yard and get rearview mirrors off of junkers. Then re-glue the mounting tab to the front window so that the driver just has to look up to see what's behind him.


I have a rearview mirror but there are blind spots CJ jeep side mirrors mirrors I think will look good on it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1671308 said:


> need warning lights and a PA system broadcasting Christmas music.....that will get your attention.


LOL I have a strobe you going to far with the Christmas music :laughing:

I have a warning beeper that runs in reverse or I can switch it to beep all time.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1671314 said:


> I have a rearview mirror but there are blind spots CJ jeep side mirrors mirrors I think will look good on it


They'll be perfect for that.



Antlerart06;1671321 said:


> LOL I have a strobe you going to far with the Christmas music :laughing:


I'm already tired of Xmas.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1671336 said:


> They'll be perfect for that. Im ordering off Ebay today
> junk yard wants 50 for a pair and I can buy new ship to me for 37 for the pair be here tuesday
> 
> I'm already tired of Xmas.


Best thing about Dec is the day after Xmas That day I call broke day


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is a better photo out in the sun


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a rear view mirror in mine out of an older go looking to put mirrors on the lift arm's


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

rjigto4oje;1671761 said:


> I have a rear view mirror in mine out of an older go looking to put mirrors on the lift arm's


I have jeep mirrors coming but after looking at my rear view mirror I think if I put a second one inside on the left side inside . I think it should work .
One I have on the right side inside the cab, I can see behind me and to rear side 6'' from skid rear fender. If I keep them inside they will stay clean.


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

The picture may be deceiving, but the hoses look tight. Is there any extra in case the blade tilts down?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

eludemann;1671816 said:


> The picture may be deceiving, but the hoses look tight. Is there any extra in case the blade tilts down?


LOL they are 2ft + to long I check it yesterday with rolled forward They are still to long.

Pic is deceiving They showed it running hoses threw the handle on the QT plate and that's to close to the ground and to close to my tire


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

add a cab cam camera system to it. great for backing day or night about 325.00.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

fendt716;1672252 said:


> add a cab cam camera system to it. great for backing day or night about 325.00.


I have been thinking of one but I want see how well it works plowing before I invest more in the setup


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

fendt716;1672252 said:


> add a cab cam camera system to it. great for backing day or night about 325.00.


Which ones have you used? I have thought of this for my machines but not dropped the cash unsure how they will hold up.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

it is called cab cam camera. we have 3 of them on the back of our 3 eagle street sweepers. 7 to 9 years old oldest unit has about 2200 hrs. on it. unit runs conts. when key is on day or night. they are great at night. not one has failed yet. dust,heat,cold,dirt,chip stone,rain ,fog, eq. shakes has failed to kill them yet. in real dusty condtions every day or two you need to clean the lens. in real foggy nights you may need to clean the lens every 2 or 3 hrs. if you tilt it down on the hard side rain and snow not much of problem. you can buy them from your local ag equipment dealer.shop around seem them as high as 550.00. their made for combines and forage harvesters. get the one with the larger color monitor that is the one we have. i am going to put one on my spreader truck this year.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I been looking at these. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CabCam-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item4ab0ebe43b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WL56M2C-Cab...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item35c256206e


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree! have cab cam in our Kubota works great!!!!!!! with audio too


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Antlerart06;1672702 said:


> I been looking at these.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CabCam-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item4ab0ebe43b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WL56M2C-Cab...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item35c256206e


I've seen one's at auto parts stores for around 100 also at Menards


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

rjigto4oje;1673441 said:


> I've seen one's at auto parts stores for around 100 also at Menards


I have one of those on my Case. Made for a truck license plate. It works pretty good. Not a very big screen, though.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

we are using cab cam cc7m1c it is hard wired. the top one for 286.00 the other one is wireless and is based on line of site. if antennas can not see each other it does not work. also eq. shakes causes the picture to jump around on that unit. try that one and returned it and went back to hard wire unit. fyi local ag paper 2 local case ag dealers are running case dec. power sales unit cc7m1c is adv. for about $15.00 less than ebay i think this a national sales thing. it has audio but turn it off engine noise is real loud. one word caution it is like using a wide angle concave mirror items come up faster than a reg concave mirror once you use for hr. you will master that item.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

screen is plenty big enough. set it for full screen for 1 cam.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

fendt716;1673746 said:


> we are using cab cam cc7m1c it is hard wired. the top one for 286.00 the other one is wireless and is based on line of site. if antennas can not see each other it does not work. also eq. shakes causes the picture to jump around on that unit. try that one and returned it and went back to hard wire unit. fyi local ag paper 2 local case ag dealers are running case dec. power sales unit cc7m1c is adv. for about $15.00 less than ebay i think this a national sales thing. it has audio but turn it off engine noise is real loud. one word caution it is like using a wide angle concave mirror items come up faster than a reg concave mirror once you use for hr. you will master that item.


A friend bought one for his skid . He bought the wireless with 2 cams

I'll see one first hand how they work My friend will tell me pro and cons of it.
I know you wouldn't lie but this way I talk to a person face to face about one. If I get one be a hard wire one.

Not been a good week my guy that was going run my skid has changed his mind about running it . Do have one guy found that can run it Thursday after 3pm to Sunday night So I hope I only get weekend snows. LOL 
First of the week snow falls I'll take to the complex and when I get there I'll jump in it.


----------

